# No Bootmenu, but want to use three different operatingsystems



## C91 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi,

I have a problem with my boot-menu after installing FreeBSD 9.1 from memstick. I'm a newbie 

Before I install FreeBSD, I have two partitions on my system, a winXP and a win7. Then I install FreeBSD on a third (new) partition. Installation ran without problems. When I start the PC after installation the bootloader from FreeBSD starts (on the right side with 'beasty' in ASCII-Layout). After 10 seconds the FreeBSD system starts and runs.

So far so good.

But I 'need' also my windows. So I want, when I start my PC, a bootmenu where I can choose between the three different systems (winXP, win7, freebsd). How can I create/adjust/config a menu like this?

I try some commands with `boot0cfg ...` and also look and try the sysinstall->boot-manager, but without any success. (maybe I don't know what I have to look for :\ ) I have read that FreeBSD delivers a second bootloader called 'lilo', but I also get the information that 'lilo' doesn't work together with win7. (wrong format or something like this). 

Because I think, I'm not the first person, who want to use FreeBSD and win7 in parallel, someone could help me. Thanks.

PS: the best way is, when I can use the standard FreeBSD tools to solve the problem. (easy way  )

PS2: Mr. Google was contacted in the past


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

I think boot0cfg(8) has issues booting Windows 7. Lilo is the *LI*nux *LO*ader, FreeBSD doesn't have or use it.

The easiest is to restore your Windows 7 boot and install EasyBCD, it's free to use non-commercially.


----------



## C91 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah, okay. I will try it (later). Also grub2 was recommended to me. Better?

General question: Have I destroyed the windows-MBR with the installation of FreeBSD? Or look my bootsystem now only on a (wrong) position on drive/partition?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

I have no experience with grub, I do know EasyBCD works.

Boot the Windows 7 install DVD and repair your install. Once it boots again you can install EasyBCD.


----------



## C91 (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay. Works/install EasyBCD under win7 or FreeBSD? Or I have to run EasyBCD on bootable device like USB stick or CD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2013)

No, EasyBCD is a Windows application. It makes use of the bootloader that's part of Windows.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 6, 2013)

*Resolution of Problem*

If I understand your problem correctly you cannot get the FreeBSD boot menu give you an option to boot Windows 7 or Windows XP.  The solution that I believe will correct your problem granted that you have not done too much tinkering (something I am always guilty of) is when FreeBSD boots up in the login shell just type `# boot0cfg` and reboot.  You should be given the option to choose any of three OS's after that.  This also relies on the fact that when you installed FreeBSD you chose the option to install the FreeBSD boot manager.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 6, 2013)

*Apology*

I forgot to mention when you type in `# boot0cfg` type it in as such`# boot0cfg -B ada0`.  Forgot to mention the suffix of the command.  A good thread that will give you direction is http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=28925&highlight=dual+boot.  That should effectively address your question.


----------



## C91 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

*I* fixed my problem yesterday.

*F*irst *I* put a bootable Windows 7 CD in. *T*hen *I* reboot from CD. *A*fter the Windows 7 installation is started, *I* click on 'repair'. 

*I* open the console. `fixMbr` and the other boot commands don't work. *I* have to use diskpart to activate the right disk and partition (the first one).

*A*fter that *I* reboot and now *I* see my old Windows boot menu (without FreeBSD). So far so good. Then *I* install EasyBCD and config it to also show the FreeBSD system. Perfect, *I*'m happy.

Thanks to all. 


So now *I*'m hung on the next step of the installation process. *I* want to install KDE4, but *I* don't want to do that directly over the internet, because my internet connection is limited. So *I* want to download KDE4 with another computer (Windows) from the internet and copy it on a USB stick. Then plug the USB stick into my computer and install from USB stick. *I*s this possible? *B*ut *I* can't find a source/webpage where *I* can download KDE4 (as one file).  

:\


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maybe install something more suitable to a limited internet connection?  For instance, ghostbsd.org v3 can install lxde instead, maybe if you have that front-end to freebsd on a memstick, it has all the files needed for that desktop somewhere within. (I've never installed ports that way, so cannot provide more information...)


----------

